# Do I need geom_journal under a SU+J file system?



## nakal (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,

I cannot find any information about SU+J in the handbook, if it makes sense to have geom_journal under a file system that uses it.

I used tunefs to enable SU+J, but I noticed that I did not try to remove the GEOM journaling layer. And now I am asking myself, if you really need it.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 29, 2012)

SU+J supplants gjournal.  Gjournal is a "hack" to add journalling to filesystems that don't support journalling.  SU+J has a journal.  You really don't want to journal your journalled filesystem.


----------



## nakal (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks. It should be mentioned somewhere in the docs, because many people will migrate their file systems from UFS journaling to journaled soft-updates.


----------



## tanked (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm impressed with SU+J - I had to power off my FreeBSD 9 system yesterday due to KDE crashing, it quickly came back up and nothing was slowed down due to fsck grinding the hard disk


----------

